# Useful website in English for overnighting in Europe



## autostratus

This is a site I've been aware of for a couple of years.
www.bdauncey.ic24.net/

I print it off and take it with us to France. The text is very useful even if the thumbnails don't tell you much in print.
As is mentioned it is updated after their Spring and Autumn travels.

Do sign his guest book if you visit, he appreciates it.


----------



## nukeadmin

so good in fact Gillian that i have placed a link to his site in our links section here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/link-4.html

If anyone comes across any usefull sites such as these please do not hesitate to add them to the links section by clicking either on the Links section then the Add a Link at the top, or by clicking here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/linkop-AddLink.html

The links section is moderated i.e. any links submitted i check first before allowing them to be publically accessible


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hi Gillian.


Great site. Think you may have posted about this site on another forum as I had it in my favorites. Not visited it for some time though as we have not been abroad for quite a while now. 

Motorhomer


----------



## 91418

Hi all,

I found the photographs of aires in France quite interesting too, I have thoroughly enjoyed taking in aires as well as some free camps in vineyards for 9 years or so. I usually take advantage of them for one or two night stopovers preferring to chill properly at some of the many friendly, inexpensive and welcoming camp sites.

If anyone is a fellow Microsoft autoroute bore, the following web site allows you to download "pushpins" of some 2000 aires in Italy. Each pushpin has directions attached as well as appearing quite accurately on the map... I say quite accurately because I haven't checked them all out... yet....

http://www.camperonline.it/

I can't recall where I downloaded the pushpins for France from but if anyone wants a copy, drop me an email.


----------



## colian

Great site Gillian thanks,
Wifes gone to work now I'm looking at all the places we want to go - shame but someones got to do it.

ian&col. :lol:


----------



## Jeffus

*Great site*

Yeh Gillian, nice site, thanks for the link. I have printed it off already. Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------

